# June 1984 - 31 Years Later, Sikhs Remember



## Admin (Jun 3, 2015)

1984 Living History is a project that started last year. A group of young volunteers realized that many people who experienced the events in 1984 are aging and may not be able to tell their stories for much longer. So they started recording people's experiences. They have made a simple format that you can use to record the stories of anyone you know who experienced the events of 1984. 




 

Below is their most recent video which is a compilation of testimonies. It paints a picture of the sequence of events using the voices of those who saw it themselves.  






http://www.1984livinghistory.org/about-this-project/

*1984 Living History Project’s mission is to mark the watershed year of 1984 through capturing the stories  of anti-Sikh violence in India, while recognizing the survival and resilience of a people. *

Through a do-it-yourself easy process, everyone can contribute videos to the Project and build our archive of Living History. See our step-by-step Toolkit . (http://www.1984livinghistory.org/share-a-story/) for more information

This Project seeks to build awareness of state-sponsored human rights violations, suppression of information & social trauma.

Whether in Punjab, in Delhi, in Calcutta, in California, in Singapore, Nairobi or anywhere else in the world, any Sikh old enough to remember 1984 has a story to tell!

The 1984 Living History Project is a tribute to survival and strength. This Project was born at Saanjh, during a Bay Area Sikh leadership retreat, as young U.S. students and professionals discussed the importance of preserving memories, story-telling, and developing a layered understanding of the 1984 events that changed the Sikh people forever.

The videos we began collecting illustrated one fact: Sikhs will forever share 1984 as a common experience, across differences, as a community; whether direct victims of violence, or then in faraway places; whether bankers or farmers or doctors or government employees; whether men or women or girls or boys; whether young or old; whether rich or poor; whether professionals or students; whether politically left-wing or right-wing or in between …

So, help us with this project of remembrance and solidarity!

During 2014, marking 30 years since the deadly events of 1984, we are marking a Year of Videos.

We invite you to submit a video, or tens of videos, that simply capture what an individual remembers about 1984, the June Army attacks and/or the November pogroms, and how  True to the spirit equal representation and opportunity, we strongly encourage all to, as far as possible, record videos that follow a similar format.

Please read the Toolkit for Your Video (http://www.1984livinghistory.org/share-a-story/) with resources in Punjabi and English before making  your own videos.

Thanks for preserving our _virsaa_, our living history.


----------



## ashdoc (Jun 5, 2016)

i hope that regurgitation of these memories ( however bitter they are ) does not become a renewed basis for separatism---for any separatist movement will lead to violence again .

punjab has suffered much for over a thousand years . above all it needs peace . today there is some economic progress in punjab , which has made it one of the richest states in india . for economic progress to continue , separatism must be not encouraged---so that violence will not impede the economic progress .

this i am saying as a well wisher of the sikhs and punjabis in general---for i admire them .


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 6, 2016)

ashdoc said:


> i hope that regurgitation of these memories ( however bitter they are ) does not become a renewed basis for separatism---for any separatist movement will lead to violence again .
> 
> punjab has suffered much for over a thousand years . above all it needs peace . today there is some economic progress in punjab , which has made it one of the richest states in india . for economic progress to continue , separatism must be not encouraged---so that violence will not impede the economic progress .
> 
> this i am saying as a well wisher of the sikhs and punjabis in general---for i admire them .



Ashdoc ji,

Guru Fateh.

There is no need to remember this if justice had been served and the culprits punished for 1984. Till today Sikhi is not a separate religion in the Indian constitution but part of Hinduism. The fact is that the Sikhs made the most sacrifices in the Indian history and are not treated in the same manner.

Once that starts taking place, then the honchos will not tear out the scabs of Sikh wounds inflicted by them but make every effort for the healing to take place.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------

